# Graphical Ag Brewing Process



## Doc (18/9/04)

Found this at this site

Thought it would be good for guys about to go AG.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## roach (18/9/04)

good find Doc. Wish I had something like this when i started AG a few years ago. Might use it anyway to explain to megaswill m8s


----------



## ausdb (18/9/04)

Thats excellent it makes it all look SO EAZY, I guess I will find out today with my first batch of AG, but I'm going to cheat a bit by batch sparging.

YEEHAAH


----------



## sintax69 (26/9/04)

Well heres a Flow chart for batch sparging hope someone finds it useful


Sintax


----------



## warb (27/9/04)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## sosman (27/9/04)

Doc said:


> Thought it would be good for guys about to go AG.


My contribution to this particular flow chart was reminding the dude about the drinking bit at the end. The process sure is fascinating but drinking aint bad either.

Me being the engineering type had a crack at yet another representation of this, as a sequence chart:


----------



## Trough Lolly (8/10/04)

Here's another good illustrated article on decoction brewing - its not a flowchart but this bloke has put in some serious effort to photograph his entire brewday...
It's worth a look!

Click here for a squiz!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Doc (8/10/04)

sosman said:


> Doc said:
> 
> 
> > Me being the engineering type had a crack at yet another representation of this, as a sequence chart:


 Nice sosman.

You would also love cooking for engineers

A great way of writing recipes for the engineering minded folk.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (18/12/04)

Hi Sintax,
Nice graphics.
Did you notice that the full batch size of sparge water gets heated in step 6, but only half of that is actually used later on?

Rgds,
Pete Wadey
Eastwood, NSW


----------



## Doc (23/3/06)

Bumping this because I'm using some of the graphics in a presso tomorrow, and figured a number of guys keen on going AG could benefit from a graphical display of the process.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## spog (23/3/06)

anyone know if this chart (as posted by doc) is available in metric and in oz?


----------



## Pumpy (23/3/06)

Excellent just delete "Chill" 

"The No chill method!!!!!!!!" 

pumpy


----------

